# Teichböschung/Damm



## Wasdenn? (21. Oktober 2008)

hallo, 

habe seit einem jahr einen kleinen teich, ca. 8 mal 16 meter, geringer zufluss aus quelle (1/4 l/s), weiteres wasser kommt von unten. 
teich seit 10 jahren nicht mehr befüllt, tiefe ca 80 cm, verlandeter, halbwegs begehbarer teichgrund (man "sinkt" 2-5 cm ein), teichgrund bewachsen mit gras und schilf.

die böschungen des teiches sind allesamt steil abfallend.

nun meine frage: habe den teich probebefüllt, bis zu einer höhe von ca. 50 cm angestaut, danach ging nichts mehr. scheint also irgendwo undicht zu sein. liege ich mit meiner annahme richtig, das dies hauptsächlich an den zu steilen ufern liegt? 
und könnte ich durch das nutzen des "schlamms" die böschungen abflachen und dadurch die dichtigkeit erhöhen?


danke im voraus


----------



## Fischpaule (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Moin

Erst einmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB

Der Böschungswinkel hat ansich nichts mit der Dichtigkeit zu tun, er sollte aus Gründen der Stabilität ein gewisses Verhältnis haben.
Zum Abdichten ist Teichschlamm ungeeignet aber du kannst ja mal etwas tiefer graben denn es muss Gründe geben, warum du überhaupt Wasser anstauen kannst - Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch, daß du da auf wasserundurchlässige Erden wie Ton oder tonhaltige stößt. Diese kannst du dann zum Auffüllen und Abdichten der Böschungen verwenden...

|wavey:


----------



## Wasdenn? (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

das ging aber schnell!

danke für die antwort und ja, hallo erstmal an alle! sehr gute leute hier, les schon länger mit, sehr informativ und spannend.

das teichschlamm ein schlechtes material für einen damm ist, dachte ich mir. aber ab wann ist schlamm schlamm? gilt das für jeden schlamm, ist das einfach ein prinzip im teichbau, das schlamm immer ungeeignet ist? ich kann gut drauf laufen, obwohl wasser von unten kommt. es ist wie eine sumpfige wiese. könnte mal ein stück rausstechen mit dem spaten und ein foto machen, wenn dies jemand für nötig hält.

in irgendeinem buch (einem buch über das angeln allgemein oder war´s  eine zeitschrift?) las ich mal was von einer sogenannten sickerungslinie an teichdämmen. dort waren grafiken zu sehen von schmalen, steilen dämmen mit einer ungünstigen sickerungslinie, sprich das wasser sickerte relativ weit unten aus dem gewässer; und es gab eine abbildung vom querschnitt eines sehr flach abfallendem damms, wo das wasser deutlich höher stand.


tiefer gegraben hab ich, es kommt eine schicht aus lehm, wie wir im schwabenländle sagen.
nun hab ich hier im forum des öfteren gehört, man solle ja nicht zu tief graben, um die wasserführende schicht nicht zu zerstören. auch meinten manche, man solle ein teil des schlamms belassen beim ausbaggern. apropos baggern: manche raten auch davon ab, einen bagger beim entschlammen einzusetzten, auch aus gründen der dichtigkeit.
gibt es erfahrungen eurerseits? was würdet ihr machen?

eine (vorerst letzte frage):hatte vor einigen wochen einen baggerfahrer da, der mir das ding ausgraben würde - für 2000-4000 euros, konnte er nicht sagen. ist das preislich im rahmen oder abzocke?
leicht verwirrt hat mich seine aussage, das man sowas eigentlich von hand macht.
ich meine, er will doch geld verdienen, war aber nicht so recht begeistert, diese arbeit ausführen zu wollen. fand ich irgendwie seltsam.

dank und gruss


----------



## Fischpaule (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Nun ist ja 8x16m wahrlich nicht besonders groß und ich würde mir die 4000 Euronen, die außerden auch noch recht hoch gegriffen sind, mit Sicherheit sparen...

Dein Lehm ist doch ne prima Sache, schau einfach nach, wie stark diese Lehmschicht ist, und wenn sie mehr als 10cm stark ist, kannst du beruhigt was wegkratzen und am Damm breit machen und schon ist dein Damm auch wieder weitesgehend dicht....

Normalerweise werden Dämme mit einem Kern aus wasserundurchlässigen Material gebaut, und dann kan man zum anhäufen auch Schlamm nehmen - Schlamm (auch wenn er weitesgehend mineratisiert ist) ist aber für Abdichtungen völlig ungeeignet - er ist einfach wasserdurchlässich..


----------



## Kisters (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Moin Moin,

also 2000 - 4000 Euro halte ich für absolut überzogen. Zu mir kommt jedes Jahr ein Bagger und befreit meinen Vorfluter (150m lang und 3m breit) von Schlamm und Sand. Der Aushub beträgt ca. 300 m³ und ich zahle immer ca. 300 Euro. 

Du solltest beim Landkreis fragen wer die Gräben bei Euch reinigt, meist sind dies private Unternehmen mit geeigneten Geräten. Es nützt Dir nichts wenn ein Abbruchunternehmen mit einem riesigen Bagger kommt der sich festfährt und mehr Schaden anrichtet als Nutzen bringt.

Bei uns in der Nähe (Hannover) gibt es einen Schmied der die Teichreinigung mit riesigen Schlammpumpen und eigenen Stromerzeuger anbietet. Dies ist meist die schonende Art einen Teich zu reinigen. Erkundige Dich beim örtlichen Landwirt oder Brunnenbauer die kennen meistens solche Unternehmer. 

Eine weitere Alternative wäre, den Teich mit einem Güllewagen vom Bauern auszupumpen. Die sind oft sehr hilfsbereit.

Ich empfehle Dir den Schlamm zu entfernen. Im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen ist nur wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser gebunden, die Bakterien im Schlamm benötigen ebenfall den Sauerstoff um den Schlamm zu mineralisieren. Der Teich neigt zu einem übermäßigen Pflanzenbewuchs die Pflanzen produzieren am Tage Sauerstoff, aber in der Dunkelheit zehren sie vom Sauerstoff.

Nun kann es passieren bei der geringen Frischwasserzufuhr im Teich zu wenig Sauerstoff enthalten ist und alle Fische sterben an Sauerstoffmangel. Dies geschieht oft in warmen Sommernächten von einem Tag auf den anderen. 

Das dass Wasser im Untergrund versickert kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Ich denke an Ratten die den Damm durchlöchert haben, oder kann es möglich sein das die Höhe des Grundwasserspiegels erreicht ist und kein Wasser nachdrücken kann?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kisters


----------



## Wasdenn? (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

mahlzeit!

danke für eure antworten und tips.

zunächst: der preis von 2-4 tausend hört sich nach viel an und ist wohl tatsächlich überzogen. auch hab ich keine direkte zufahrt, der bagger müsste einen relativ steilen und feuchten hang beim nachbarn runter. vermutlich sind die schäden zu hoch im verhältnis zum nutzen.

allerdings: gross helfen wird mir niemand, von hand den teich zu entschlammen - und alleine ist das doch ne üble schinderei, oder? hab mal probeweise ein paar schubkarren rausgeholt......jemand erfahrung, der von hand mal einen teich entschlammt hat? verliert man da nicht die lust? schafft man denn täglich (nach der arbeit) einen kubikmeter? 
dann wär ich in 5 monaten fertig. nicht grade verlockend.

dann zur dichtigkeit: 10 cm lehmschicht sind es auf jeden fall, beruhigend zu wissen, dass man da was wegnehmen kann.
schlamm zum anhäufen also kein problem, trocknet und wird relativ schnell wieder bewachsen, oder? oder ist das ne grosse sauerei, wenn man teichaushub auf sein grundstück verteilt?

zu anderen technischen möglichkeiten: wie oben erwähnt, das grosse problem ist die zufahrt, sehr steil, sehr feuchter untergrund. die anlage liegt in recht schattiger lage in einer bachaue, alles recht sumpfig. der baggerführer hat es sich angeschaut und meinte, dass es nur vielleicht geht, man könnte es versuchen. glaube, die idee ist gestorben.
in jedem fall braucht man ein fahrzeug mit ketten, meinte er.

auspumpen wird nicht gehen, der teichgrund ist zu fest und vor allem stark durchwurzelt.

dann zum damm: ratten! wie erkenn ich denn, dass bisamratten anwesend sind? gesehn hab ich noch keine, was es gibt sind wühlmäuse.

und: das mit dem grundwasserspiegel ist ne interessante frage; neben der längstseite fließt ein 1 m breiter und 30 cm tiefer bach. dessen sohle liegt schätzungsweise auf fast der selben höhe wie die sohle der wasserführenden schicht des teichs. könnte da ein zusammenhang bestehen?

wie stark ist denn der druck von grundwasser? ist der wasserdruck eines gefluteten teiches auf das grundwasser höher als der druck des grundwassers?

dank und gruss, bis später.


----------



## Andy-583 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Hallo #h

zu Deinen speziellen Fragen kann ich Dir leider keine Antworten geben. Nur soviel zu dem Entschlammen per Hand. Also, wenn wir unseren deutlich kleineren Teich ca. 6x6 Meter entschlammen ist das schon ne ganz schöne Arbeit. Denke mal bei Deiner Größe, wirst Du da nicht lange Freude dran haben. 

Den Schlamm haben wir auch schon im Garten entsorgt, ist zwar guter Dünger für die Pflanzen, aber stinkt ziemlich und ist ne riesen Sauerei. :vBei nicht so verständnisvoller Nachbarschaft kann das vielleicht auch mal Ärger geben, wenn sie nahe dran wohnen. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man das rechtlich in einem Wohngebiet so entsorgen darf. Nochmal würden wir das nicht machen, zumal sich unser Hund darin immer sehr wohl gefühlt hat! |bigeyes

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, eine Grube auszuheben und dann den Schlamm dort reinkippen, danach den ausgehobenen Sand drüber. Ist einiges sauberer. Nur bei Deinen Ausmaßem auch nicht so einfach per Hand möglich. Bei uns waren es nur ca. 4-5 Kubikmeter!

Gruß


----------



## Kisters (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Ist der Wasserzulauf unterhalb, auf gleicher Höhe oder oberhalb des Wasserspiegels vom Teich?

Der Druck des Grundwassers ist regional sehr unterschiedlich, bei uns in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene gibt es Bohrungen (ca. 40 Meter tief) aus denen das Grundwasser mit ca. 0,5 bar zu Tage tritt. Die Borungen wurden durch eine ca. 20m dicken, gespannten Tonschicht getrieben. 

Da die Zufahrt zu Deinen Teichen sehr steil (Gefälle) ist gehe ich davon aus, dass die Lehmschicht das aufsteigende Grundwasser zurückhält.

Grabe einige Meter vom Teich entfernt ein Loch (wenn möglich durch die Lehmschicht) und schau am nächsten Tag wie hoch das Wasser darin angestiegen ist, das ist dann die Höhe Deines Grundwasserspiegels.

Wenn Du es schaffen solltest die Lehmschicht zu durchbrechen kann es sein das das Loch bis obenhin gefüllt ist und sogar überläuft.

Wühlmäuse fressen sich an Baumwurzeln satt, die Gänge im Erdreich befinden sich meist kurz über dem Wasserspiegel unter den Baumwurzeln, diese abzudichten ist wohl sehr problematisch ich habe jedenfalls keine Idee wie das gehen könnte.

Bisamratten sind Nager wenn Bisamratten anwesend sind ragt meist kein oder nur wenig Gras an der Uferkante ins Wasser.

mfg
Kisters


----------



## Wasdenn? (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

hallo andy, 

nachbarn hab ich weit und breit keine, jedenfalls keine, die auf ihren grundstücken öfters wie einmal pro jahr zum rasenmähen anwesend wären.
hab auch keine andere möglichkeit, das zeugs auf dem grundstück zu verteilen, wird sonst zu teuer (sondermüllentsorgung...).

das mit der grube ist eine gute idee.

du meinst ja, wie ich auch, dass das ausheben von hand ne üble arbeit ist.
komisch find ich, dass man hier und anderswo hört, das sei gar nicht so schlimm und machbar. wie ist das zu erklären???
wie hast du denn das genau angestellt? gibt es irgendwelche tips? das hauptproblem 
besteht ja nicht unbedingt im graben und buddeln, sondern im rausfahren des aushubs.




hallo kisters, 

es gibt mehere wasserzuläufe. 
zum einen über einen brunnen, der ca. 1 m über dem teich liegt.
dann drückt es noch etwa 1/2 l/s grundwasser an der kante von böschung und teichgrund, und wenn ich irgendwo im teichgrund grabe kommt auch wasser.
das meiste wasser sickert vermutlich vom hang in den teich.

du räts mir, einige meter vom teich entfernt ein loch zu graben, durch die lehmschicht hindurch. wie tief muss denn das loch sein? bis auf gleiche höhe wie teichgrund?

zu bisamratten: danke für die info mit dem dann reduziertem oder fehlendem gras an der uferkante, wusst ich gar nicht. da bin ich beruhigt, hab wohl keine dieser nager in der nähe. vorerst zumindest.







bin nach wie vor unentschlossen (so wie das ganze jahr schon), ob ich denn nun die aktion von hand mache oder nicht. kann mir denn niemand diese entscheidung abnehmen? bin wirklich hin- und hergerissen!





stell mal ein bild vom januar und vom sommer rein, wenn ich weiss, wie das geht.


----------



## Wasdenn? (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

so wohl nicht


----------



## Kisters (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

_du räts mir, einige meter vom teich entfernt ein loch zu graben, durch die lehmschicht hindurch. wie tief muss denn das loch sein? bis auf gleiche höhe wie teichgrund?_


Nein, Nein spar Dir die Arbeit, wenn es so ist wie Du es schilderst kann das Wasser nicht im Untergrund versickern. Der Damm oder der Mönch ist umdicht. Wäre der Teich dich müsste er überlaufen.

Die Kläranlagen haben auf Ihren Spülfahrzeugen ein Pulver mit dem Wasser (Neongrün) eingefärbt wird. Besorg Dir so was, in den Teich damit und dann schauen wo es raus läuft.


----------



## Wasdenn? (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

hallo kisters

ja, denke auch, dass der damm undicht ist. alles andere wäre nicht logisch, denn er staut ja einen halben meter auf, und dann nicht mehr.

hab weiter oben in meinem erstbeitrag die frage gestellt nach dem winkel des damms.

"in irgendeinem buch (einem buch über das angeln allgemein oder war´s eine zeitschrift?) las ich mal was von einer sogenannten sickerungslinie an teichdämmen. dort waren grafiken zu sehen von schmalen, steilen dämmen mit einer ungünstigen sickerungslinie, sprich das wasser sickerte relativ weit unten aus dem gewässer; und es gab eine abbildung vom querschnitt eines sehr flach abfallendem damms, wo das wasser deutlich höher stand."

hört sich doch logisch an, oder? ein flacherer winkel verteilt den wasserdruck nach aussen doch deutlich.
wäre ein abflachen einer uferseite von 16 meter mithilfe von lehmerde ratsam? oder belässt man die steilen ufer und behilft sich mit teichfolie?

was würdest du machen?

und die masterfrage: baggern für 2000-4000 euro oder von hand?
du rätst mir davon ab, aber man muss wissen: wohne in einer recht dich besiedelten, zugebauten gegend, nähe großstadt; und das teiche und fischzuchtanlagen zum landschaftsbild gehören, kann man nicht behaupten. es ist einfach keine wasserreiche gegend, es gibt nur wenige bäche und zwei kleinere flüsse, es gibt keine seen in der nähe - was ich damit sagen will: man findet hier in der gegend vermutlich keine experten, weder bei der gemeinde noch private unternehmen, die über passende geräte und erfahrung verfügen. hatte bislang 4 leute da, teils gewerblich, teils privat: einen bauer mit traktor + schaufel, einen bekannten mit unimog + schaufel, einen landschaftsgärtner mit minibagger, einen bekannte mit minibagger und eben zuletzt ein erdaushubunternehmen mit kettenbagger. vom letzteren kommt das angebot von 2-4 tausend euros, die andern leute, die sichs angschaut haben, lehnten ab. (aus angst um ihre geräte....)


----------



## Syntac (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

wie dick ist denn die Schlammschicht? unabhängig davon, sind 2000-4000 Euro maßlos übertrieben. Normalerweise kostet nen großer Kettenbagger ca. 80 - 100 Euro die Stunde inkl. Sprit und Fahrer. Bei 128 qm und einer mal angenommen Schlammschicht von 50cm sprechen wir hier von 64 cbm. Das sollte doch in max. einem Tag inkl. Umsetzen des Schlammes machbar sein. also also ca. 1000 Euro.


----------



## Wasdenn? (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

hallo syntac, 


danke für die kostenrechnung, jetzt weiß ich bescheid.
schlammschicht max. 50 cm; der baggermensch meinte, die kosten würden vor allem dadurch entstehen, dass er den aushub umsetzen muss (von hinten nach vorne und dann raus) und er müsse sich alu-platten besorgen als unterlage, damit er nicht absäuft.
er meinte, er bräuchte 3 tage dafür. 
richtig bock hat er auf den auftrag sowieso nicht, er meinte, sowas macht man von hand, ich solle 20 polen engagieren. (soviel zur motivation seinerseits).

wie anstrengend ist denn so ne aktion mit schaufel und schubkarre? im forum scheints ja manche zu geben, die ganz begeistert waren, schlamm zu schippen - und manche halten es für nicht machbar.


----------



## Kisters (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Tach,

logisch, der Winkel bewirkt das der Damm unten breiter wird und somit weniger Wasser durchsickern kann. 
Aber ich glaube es ist nicht nötig die Böschung abzuflachen, der Schlamm und die Schwebstoffe im Wasser würden diese Undichtigkeiten nach kurzer Zeit verschließen. 

Ich bin nach wir vor überzeugt das Löcher von Mäusen oder Ratten vorhanden sind, selbst die sollten sich nach einiger Zeit durch Laub etc. von selbst verschließen. Wenn ein Mönch nicht regelmäßig gereinigt wird, ist er schnell mit Schmutz zugesetzt. 

Es kann auch passieren das die Löcher weiter ausspülen, dann ist die Stelle aber bald sichtbar und kann gezielt abgedichtet werden.

zu Deiner Masterfrage:
kannst Du den Teich komplett ablassen?
Wenn ja, wie groß ist das Ablaufrohr DN 125 oder größer?
Wenn ja, kauf Dir für schmales Geld eine Pumpe bei Ebay z.B.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BENZIN-Schmutzwasserpumpe-Pumpe-Wasserpumpe-60-000l-h_W0QQitemZ350101972259QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350101972259&_trkparms=72%3A1278%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
mit der Pumpe und einer Feuerwehrspritze spülst Du den Schlamm nach und nach durch den Ablass aus Deinem Teich. Wichtig: viel Wasser und wenig Schlamm so das der Vorfluter keinen Schaden nimmt.

Gruß 
Kisters


----------



## Wasdenn? (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

hallo kisters, 

die chance, das nager anwesend sind, ist vermutlich generell hoch.
an was würde ich denn erkennen, das ein damm durchweicht?

den teich kann ich komplett ablassen; wie gross das abflussrohr ist, kann ich nur schätzen, würde sagen 7,5 - 10 cm durchmesser.

spülen ist nicht möglich, es sprechen einige dinge dagegen: der schlamm ist viel zu fest, stark verwurzelt, man kann problemlos drauf gehen, der teichgrund ist wie eine sumpfige wiese;
auch ist mein wasserzufluss zu gering;
selbst wenn es gehen würde, wöllte ich nicht schlamm in den angrenzenden bach spülen (darf man vermutlich auch nicht).


----------



## Kisters (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Wenn der Damm durchweicht wird auf der vom Teich abgewanten Seite Wasser austreten. 

Selbst wenn Du spülen wolltest würde Dir bei dem geringen Durchmesser sicher ständig das Rohr verstopfen.

Dann bleibt Dir wohl nur noch die Wahl zwischen Bagger und Handbagger.

Gruß
Kisters


----------



## Syntac (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

3 Tage für 65cbm? naajaa... und aluplatten zum drunterlegen? war das nen Radlader oder Kettenbagger? mit Ketten dürfte der bei 50cm nicht absaufen...


----------



## Werner1 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Moin,

ich schließe mich der Meinung von Syntac an, der Preis ist denke ich zu hoch unter den Bedingungen die du geschildert hast. Lass dir doch mal einen anderen Tiefbauunternehmer kommen... Vielleicht hatte der auch Angst das es unter dem Schalmm keine tragende Schicht gibt auf der der Bagger fahren kann.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Wasdenn? (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

abend die herren, 

aluplatten wollte er sich besorgen - und schon wirds teurer für mich.
er sprach von einem kettenbagger, wie schwer der war, weiss ich nicht mehr, 
es sei wohl so ein zwischending aus minibagger (wie man ihn ausleihen kann in baumärkten) und
einem mittelgrossen bagger für erdaushubarbeiten (so wie man sie z.b. beim ausheben von baugruben für häuser sieht). 

einen anderen bauunternehmer zu fragen ist sicher noch ne möglichkeit, allerdings wurde mir eben dieser vom hiesigen angelverein empfohlen.
wie in einem anderen beitrag von mir beschrieben komm ich aus einer gegend, wo teichanlagen absolut selten sind, die chancen, auf jemand zu treffen, der sich mit solchen arbeiten auskennt, ist sehr gering.

und die leute, die sichs angeschaut haben, hatten alle angst um ihre geräte, sei es traktor, unimog, minibagger, kettenbagger - alle glauben, dass sie absaufen oder umkippen werden. hab zwar keine ahnung, aber mein gesunder menschenverstand sagt mir, dass sowas nicht passieren kann. nach max. 40 cm kommt überall eine schicht aus lehm und kies. muss mich damit abfinden, dass keiner bock drauf hat.

da ja nun geklärt ist (eure meinungen sind eindeutig), dass es zu teuer ist, werd ich doch mal notgedrungen beginnen, die sache mit der hand zu machen.
war grade draussen, schilf gesenst und an einigen stellen probegrabungen gemacht.
die schlammschicht variiert stark, mal sind es nur wenige cm, mal sind es 40 cm.

das buddeln an sich ist ja nicht das problem, was am meisten zeit und kraft in anspruch nimmt, ist natürlich das rauskarren. hat jemand erfahrungen mit einem förderband? wäre das überhaupt ne ratsame möglichkeit? oder weiß jemand, wie teuer sowas ist? muss ja nicht lang sein, 5 meter wären schon ausreichend.

was meint ihr, wieviel kubikmeter man so in 2 stunden schafft?
bin ich für jeden weiteren ratschlag dankbar.

dank und gruss stefan


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

ich komm ausm lachen net mehr raus,irgendwie versteh ich den typen ( baggerfahrer ) net, verdient der damit sein geld?? Bei uns kann man sich nen minibagger für 100€ leihen und das mit dem´´die aluminium platten muss ich noch besorgen´´ is noch geiler,kann das sein, dass der dich irgendwie n bischen ausnutzen will??Hast du ihm erzählt, dass die anderen alle abgesprungen sind?? Achja bevor ichs vergesse, mit nem kettenbagger sollte man auf jedenfall durch den schlamm kommen ( wofür hat dern ketten?? ) Also auf den kerl würde ich mich nicht einlassen, da würde ich eher rückenschmerzen riskieren oder wie gesagt einen leihen ( frag mal nen lohnunternehmer in eurer gegend ) und selber baggern, wenn du dich ein bischen damit auskennst ( bzw. du wirst es kennenlernen! ) kannst du net viel falsch machen ( und bagger fahren macht fun! )


----------



## Fischpaule (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Moin Stefan
Nich lang schnacken sondern loslegen - so groß ist dein Teich nicht, das ist also kein Thema - sicher wirst du dich da einige Stunden oder auch Tage abquälen aber um so besser ist das Gefühl wenn alles fertig ist - so ein Förderband ist zwar sicherlich eine feine Sache, nur bis du das da rein und wieder raus gewuchtet hast, bist du schon bald fertig mit ner Schubkarre - und wenn du dir ordentliche Bretter besorgst, auf denen du fahren kannst, geht das ruck zuck mit dem kauskutschieren...

Lagere das Zeug erst mal irgendwo auf einem Haufen, bis alles abgetrocknet ist - dann kannst du das prima als Dünger auf deinem Grundstück unterheben....

#h


----------



## Wasdenn? (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

hallo miteindander, 

@Carp Hunter
 ich versteh den typen auch nicht. er wird genau wissen, dass ich von ihm abhängig bin, nicht ohne grund wendet man sich ja an sojemanden. denke langsam auch, dass er mich ausquetschen will - sicher sein gutes recht, aber fair ist der preis einfach nicht. auch meinte er, wenn er mit bagger anrücken würde, müsste er noch jemand mitbringen, also er (der chef) und sein baggerführer müssten anwesend sein. hört sich immer mehr nach abzocke an. 

dass bagger fahren fun macht, glaub ich gern. aber so richtig zutrauen tu ich mir das nicht, bin nicht der grosse techniker......



@Fischpaule
 vermutlich hast du recht, ich denke zuviel nach. einfach mal beginnen macht mehr sinn.
denke eher, ich werde mich monate abquälen; bin zwar recht sportlich und in den besten jahren, aber stupide, körperliche arbeit bin ich nicht gewohnt.
meine grösste sorge bzgl. meiner motivation ist die, dass ich nach ein paar tagen keinen fortschritt sehe.
wenn ich mich nicht täusche: warst das nicht du, der irgendwo berichtete, du hättest während deiner lehrzeit zeitweise wochenlang nichts anderes gemacht wie schlamm geschaufelt?

gruss
stefan


----------



## Werner1 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Moin,

hast du vielleicht einen Bekannten der einen Minibagger fahren kann. Dann würde ich mir nen Minibagger leihen (der sollte aber nicht zu klein sein, 3,5 to sollte er schon haben) und dann müsste die Sache innerhalb eines Wochenendes klar gehen. So fürchterlich teuer sind die in der Miete auch nicht. Mit 400-500 € inkl. Sprit solltest du dann von allem ab sein.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Fischpaule (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> @Fischpaule
> vermutlich hast du recht, ich denke zuviel nach. einfach mal beginnen macht mehr sinn.
> denke eher, ich werde mich monate abquälen; bin zwar recht sportlich und in den besten jahren, aber stupide, körperliche arbeit bin ich nicht gewohnt.



Och ja, da kommen mir glatt die Tränen....  wenn ich mal Zeit habe, bemitleide ich dich |supergri|supergri




> meine grösste sorge bzgl. meiner motivation ist die, dass ich nach ein paar tagen keinen fortschritt sehe.



Die Motivation sollte einfach das Ziel sein - stell dir vor, wie du an einem lauen Sommerabend mit der Angel und einem Fläschchen Bier an deinem Teich sitzen kannst, den du auch noch mit eigener Hand so toll hinbekommen hast - das dürfte doch wohl Motivation genug sein....



> wenn ich mich nicht täusche: warst das nicht du, der irgendwo berichtete, du hättest während deiner lehrzeit zeitweise wochenlang nichts anderes gemacht wie schlamm geschaufelt?



Ja, ich weiß wovon ich schreibe - nur hatten diese Teiche nicht 130m² sondern eher 130ha - und wenn man in solch einem Teich mal einen 200m langen und 10m breiten Graben im knietiefen Schlamm geschippt hat, weiß man auch, das dein Teich ruck zuck geschafft ist wenn man richtig ranklotzt...

man muss halt nur anfangen und es nicht lange vor sich hinschieben...

#h


----------



## Kisters (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Moin,

versuche es doch bei http://www.my-hammer.de/.

Gruß
Kisters


----------



## Syntac (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

ach was, das geht schon! nen Kasten Bier gekauft, 1-2 Kumpels angerufen und dann wird mal nen Wochenende geschaufelt!
Und das Geld, was er sich spart, soll er lieber in Besatz oder ähnliches investieren.


----------



## Kisters (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*



Syntac schrieb:


> ach was, das geht schon! nen Kasten Bier gekauft, 1-2 Kumpels angerufen und dann wird mal nen Wochenende geschaufelt!
> Und das Geld, was er sich spart, soll er lieber in Besatz oder ähnliches investieren.


 

#6 
...genau, das ist wohl der beste Vorschlag der bisher gebracht wurde..., also an die Arbeit und keine Zeit verlieren das Frühjahr kommt bestimmt.

Gruß
Kisters


----------



## Andy-583 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> hallo andy,
> du meinst ja, wie ich auch, dass das ausheben von hand ne üble arbeit ist.
> komisch find ich, dass man hier und anderswo hört, das sei gar nicht so schlimm und machbar. wie ist das zu erklären???
> wie hast du denn das genau angestellt? gibt es irgendwelche tips? das hauptproblem
> besteht ja nicht unbedingt im graben und buddeln, sondern im rausfahren des aushubs.




Das Problem war bei mir das der Schlamm eine ziemlich dünne Konsistenz hatte und deshalb nicht geschaufel werden konnte. (Außerdem: Teich ist mit Folie) Wir haben uns einen so genannten Gülleschöpfer geholt. Das ist ein Art großer Eimer mit einem langen Stiel dran. Damit haben wir dann nach dem Abpumpen geschöpft und ab in die Schubkarre. 

Den Aushub des Entsorgungs-Loches haben wir zwischengelagert und dann, als das Wasser vom Schlamm in der Grube weggesickert war, wieder darüber gelegt. Die gesamte Grube war in einer Vertiefung vom Garten, somit konnten wir mir dem Aushub danach die Unebenheiten ausgleichen. Darüber haben wir Rasen gesäht. 

Die gesamte Arbeit war in unserem Teich zwar viel aber machbar. Sie ist halt auch vom Ausmaß nicht so groß, da der Schlamm ja nicht ewig tief ist, durch die Folie.  Deswegen kann  ich Dir bei Deinem Fall schwer einen Rat geben, da ich mich nicht auskenne.

Gruß


----------



## maredo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Hallo Stefan,
das ausbaggern von Teichen ist eine sensible Geschichte. Wenn hier mit mehr oder minder schwerem Gerät ohne spezielle Fachkenntnisse im Teichbau operiert wird, ist die Beseitigung der Folgeschäden am Teichboden und an den Dämmen im zweifelsfalle aufwändiger wie das gesamte ausbaggern selbst.
Bevor du allerdings anfängst, solltest du genau die Struktur des Teichbodens untersuchen, damit keine Schäden an den wasserhaltenden Schichten(Lehm) entstehen.
Das dein Teich offensichtlich Wasser nicht hält, muss nicht unbedingt an den Dämmen liegen. Wie du selbst schreibst, besteht der Teichboden teilweise aus Kies, der ja bekanntermassen wasserdurchlässig ist. Ich würde diese Stellen im Zuge der Arbeiten auf jeden Fall sanieren , damit  der Teich nicht unkontrolliert trocken fallen kann.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur den Vorpostern anschließen, welche in deinem Fall gute Handarbeit empfehlen. Das dauert zwar etwas länger, aber das Ergebnis ist mit Sicherheit Qualitativ besser, wie der Einsatz eines Baggers.
Viel Erfolg!
maredo


----------



## Wasdenn? (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

hallo miteinander!

nun, mitleid ist sicher angebracht! wenn mir schon keiner hilft, dann wenigstens das!

@kisters: an was hast du denn so gedacht beim schaufeln? also, das hört sich ja echt böse an - respekt!




war grade für 2 stunden draussen und hab begonnen, und ich muss sagen: es ist schlimm! will nicht jammern, aber hab so meine zweifel, den winter über das hinzukriegen.
wenn es nur schlamm wäre.......aber nein, in meinem fall besteht der aushub aus gras, graswurzeln, schilf und dessen wurzeln, dann kommt ne sehr dünne schicht faulschlamm, gefolgt von einem lehm-kies gemisch. man muss das wirklich mal gemacht haben, um es  beurteilen zu können. ich kann da nicht einfach mit ner schaufel rein und gut ist, zunächst muss ich mit dem spaten das wurzelwerk durchtrennen, und das ist verdammt kraftraubend. trotzdem werd ich weitermachen, inklusive rauskarren hab ich für ca. 3 quadratmeter 2 stunden gebraucht. (die abgetragene schicht beträgt im schnitt ca. 20 cm). werde weiter testen, vor allem bin ich gespannt, wieviel ich schaffe, wenn ich den ganzen tag zeit hab.
werde mich so langsam von der idee "mit bagger" distanzieren, denn was maredo schreibt, ist wohl richtig. der baggertyp, der sichs angeschaut hat, meinte ja selbst, das sei ne arbeit für die hand.

@maredo

denke schon, dass der teichboden halbwegs dicht ist. konnte ihn ja einen halben meter anstauen, bloss nicht mehr. bin mal gespannt, wie ich ihn eines tages (nach dem entschlammen) dicht bekomme.

hat jemand erfahrung, ob es sinn macht, nur den teil des damms, wo er durchlässig ist, mit folie abzudichten? oder macht das kein sinn? glaube, die stelle gefunden zu haben, sie ist ca. 2 m breit, auf der anderen seite vom teich sieht es so aus, als ob es da raussickert. dummerweise ist da ein bach, könnte mich auch täuschen.

etwas merkwürdig ist der teichgrund, den ich nun vorgefunden habe. in der gegend gibt es natürliche lehmvorkommen, wenn ich auf dem grundstück irgendwo buddel, trifft man immer auf hellen, sandfarbenen lehm. im teich (zumindest an der stelle) allerdings ist der lehm oder ton eher grau.
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser graue lehm beim bau des teiches extra angekarrt worden wäre, macht doch keinen sinn, wenn ringsum sowieso lehm vorhanden ist.

hat evtl. jemand dafür eine erklärung?

nun erstmal danke für Eure ratschläge und für die motivation! sehr nett und hilfreich hier!

leider komm ich die nächsten tage nicht dazu, weiterzumachen, beruflich zu sehr eingespannt, auch am wochenende.

werde mich aber wieder melden und über hoffentlich grosse fortschritte berichten.


gruss

stefan.


----------



## Fischpaule (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

Moin
Na siehst du es geht doch und bei 3m² ist doch schon was zu sehen - du wirst staunen, wie schick das nach den dritten oder vierten Einsatz schon aussieht...

Das graue Zeug ist übrigens perfekt, da es sich dabei höchstwahrscheinlich um reinen Ton handelt - Lehm ist eigentlich nur eine Mischung zwischen Ton und Sand in bestimmten Korngrößenanteilen....

#h


----------



## forellenfischer1 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

stell doch mal n paar fotos rein


----------



## Wasdenn? (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

wie geht denn das? kann mir das einer erklären, bin zu faul, mich auf die suche nach dem editor zu machen


----------



## Wasdenn? (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

na das ist mal ne beschreibung in der hilfe.......
im übrigen funzt es nicht mit dem hochladen. lohn ein späterer versuch?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichböschung/Damm*

ja auf jedenfall


----------

